# Pendulum Harmonic Tremolo



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 5, 2021)

Here’s my take on the Pendulum, and the last of my spring batch, as I try to do some troubleshooting on a couple of builds in the next couple of weeks while waiting for some parts.
Quite nice, I like the array of sounds you can get just changing the DEPTH.

I heatshrinked the LDR/LEDs and replaced the RATE pot with a C100K to reduce the min speed (as suggested by Chuck here) 
UV printed on a Tayda lawn green enclosure with some playing around with the font + a little harmonics waveform to keep it clean and simple, and used a gold 3PDT to pair with the knobs.


----------



## dawson (Jun 5, 2021)

That looks awesome- I really dig your wave graphic!

Thanks for mentioning the RATE taper change- I hadn't seen that.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 5, 2021)

dawson said:


> That looks awesome- I really dig your wave graphic!
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the RATE taper change- I hadn't seen that.


Thanks! Just vectorized and cleaned-up an image I found online.
That mod is quite cool, as I'm always down for slower stuff mod-wise.


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 6, 2021)

Looove the graphics and enclosure my guy, super neat and tidy build!

question about the lfo rate led: does the brightness vary with the speed or does it blink to the rate of the lfo? Thinking about using a dual color or rgb led in my build to combine w/ the active led


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 6, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Looove the graphics and enclosure my guy, super neat and tidy build!
> 
> question about the lfo rate led: does the brightness vary with the speed or does it blink to the rate of the lfo? Thinking about using a dual color or rgb led in my build to combine w/ the active led


Thanks a lot!
To answer your question: the led blinks to the rate of the LFO.


----------



## fig (Jun 6, 2021)

LFOs are really fun to tinker with. It's amazing how easy it is to capture my attention simply by turning the sound on and off repeatedly. I suppose it's sort of acoustical hypnosis 

Right now though, I'm _smitten_ with your build. Top quality inside and out!


----------



## Dali (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice and clean!

Does putting the led into such outside isolation makes a difference? I mean, after all, the enclosure should not let outside light get in the way.

What difference audible behavior does it makes?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 6, 2021)

fig said:


> LFOs are really fun to tinker with. It's amazing how easy it is to capture my attention simply by turning the sound on and off repeatedly. I suppose it's sort of acoustical hypnosis
> 
> Right now though, I'm _smitten_ with your build. Top quality inside and out!


Thanks! 😊
I get you, I love those fluctuations!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 6, 2021)

Dali said:


> Nice and clean!
> 
> Does putting the led into such outside isolation makes a difference? I mean, after all, the enclosure should not let outside light get in the way.
> 
> What difference audible behavior does it makes?


Good question, as you’ve said before, I’m also more of a « builder by number ». I just saw that way to install them while I was looking at DIY vactrols a while back. The pedal sounds good to my hears, so that’s enough for me. Others more knowledgeable might chime in.


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 6, 2021)

fig said:


> Right now though, I'm _smitten_ with your build. Top quality inside and out!



Me too - I keep coming back to look at this build report. The gold and bright green combo is not one I ever would have thought of but I really really like it. Feel like it makes sense for modulation - it's a kind of out there psychedelic effect (brings in the bright green) and it's kind of an old school effect, too - the gold knobs remind me of 50s-60s hifi stuff. Just overthinking why I like it, but here I am.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 6, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Me too - I keep coming back to look at this build report. The gold and bright green combo is not one I ever would have thought of but I really really like it. Feel like it makes sense for modulation - it's a kind of out there psychedelic effect (brings in the bright green) and it's kind of an old school effect, too - the gold knobs remind me of 50s-60s hifi stuff. Just overthinking why I like it, but here I am.


😊
Yeah, I wanted to see what the Lawn green was like, and that colour scheme just followed. Happy how it turned out, even if the pot indicators are a tiny bit offset (which again I was aware with UV on a pre-drilled enclosure).


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 6, 2021)

Great build!


Is this Pendulum related in any way to Dead Astronaut's? 

Or is it just a name thing, like the song "Jump", which could be...

... the Pointer Sister's "Jump", Van Halen's "Jump", Madonna's "Jump", The Movement's "Jump", Flo Rida's (featuring Nelly Furtado) "Jump", Kriss Kross' "Jump", DaBaby's (feat. YoungBoy Never Broke Again) "Jump", French Montana's "Jump", BTS' "Jump" ahhh  jeeze there's like another dozen "Jump" tracks by rappers/hiphoppers, probably more — it's like a pre-req for rapper/hiphop artists, have one song called "Jump"... 

Thankfully I know of only two Trem circs named Pendulum!


----------



## Robert (Jun 6, 2021)

No relation, I wasn't even aware that one existed until just now.   😬


----------



## temol (Jun 6, 2021)

Is there any brave soul here that would like to record some samples of the Pendulm?


----------



## Dali (Jun 6, 2021)

temol said:


> Is there any brave soul here that would like to record some samples of the Pendulm?


Burny/Les Paul => Hatchet => Pendulum => MOTU M4 card => Reaper DAW with Guitar Rig on Jazz Chorus (no effect)

Not included: any talent.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/user-79395510%2Fpendulumdemo-with-hatchet%2Fs-lDO0MATzaTG


----------



## temol (Jun 6, 2021)

Page not found...  are you sure the link is correct?


----------



## Dali (Jun 6, 2021)

temol said:


> Page not found...  are you sure the link is correct?


Rookie mistake with Soundcloud.

Link corrected (but not my playing)


----------



## finebyfine (Jun 6, 2021)

Dali said:


> Rookie mistake with Soundcloud.
> 
> Link corrected (but not my playing)



oooh man that gets cool with some dirt. can't wait to box mine up


----------



## Barry (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks Great!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 6, 2021)

Barry said:


> Looks Great!


Thanks!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 7, 2021)

Dali said:


> Does putting the led into such outside isolation makes a difference? I mean, after all, the enclosure should not let outside light get in the way.


I'm wondering if I should change it because  find that the volume is really loud and distorts at high value, and the sound is quite boomy. Having read the comment on the product page, I might want to try that.

@PedalPCB  is the led placement affecting sound in a major way (LDR agains LED standing up VS LDR agains  top of LED)?


----------



## temol (Jun 7, 2021)

Dali - thank you for the sample!


----------

